# Zimo MX 695 KV on analogue



## lil critter (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm looking to fit an mx 695 kv into an engine which will run mostly on analogue. Will fitting a stay alive battery keep the sound going when track voltage is zero or is there a way of doing that with this decoder?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

If you look at the manual, you will see there is a terminal specifically for direct connection to a capacitor, so you shouldn't need a battery. The manual also talks about the suggested size for a capacitor... 

Keith


----------



## lil critter (Oct 1, 2013)

Stay alive capacitors usually require a dcc voltage to charge them which is why I'm looking at using a battery. Which is also explained in the manual. I'm just not sure how it works on dc voltage.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Stay alive capacitors usually require a dcc voltage to charge them which is why I'm looking at using a battery. 

That makes no sense to me...LGB has used capacitors in their sound systems for years on analog or digital. I don't see anywhere in section 3.7 of the manual where it says it doesn't work with DC...they are designed to run analog or digital, and that section warns not to use battery unless you are a professional and know how to design a circuit for it. Another option is to use the Massoth capacitor with the built in circuitry--it will work with any decoder.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The stay alive will work for DC operation. 
For long stay alive, use super caps (in series to be more than 17 volts.) 
And remember the faster you run the engine, the higher the storage voltage will be, thus the longer the sounds will last on DC/analog. 
On digital layouts the charge will always be at the max. 
Batteries keep a voltage output fairly constant, capacitors will drop the voltage as they discharge. 

On another note, be sure when ordering the MX695 you specify DC only (and I assume you have no DCC access for changing the decoder to your needs) and if you want reed inputs for bell and whistle as the sound projects do not come with these activated. 
For a mogul, specify whether chuff is back emf activated or sensor activated on input 3.


----------

